# Battery Shootout: Which is the best performer? HB2, HB4 or HB6?



## Alex (21/3/16)

Battery Shootout: Which is the best performer? HB2, HB4 or HB6? self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 9 hours ago by Mooch315 [+1]

These three batteries all have the same ratings, 30A and 1500mAh, so I decided to do a shootout to see if there was a clear winner between them. Pulsed discharges at 30A and 50A were done (5 secs on/30 secs off) down to 2.5V. All three were quite close in performance but there were some slight differences that can be noted:


The HB2 ran a touch longer than the HB4 which ran a touch longer than the HB6.
The HB4 had a slightly higher voltage at both 30A and 50A but the HB2 was very close for most of the discharge.
The HB6 had a slightly lower voltage than the other two at both discharge current levels.
There was only a 5°C max difference between any of the batteries for both the 30A and 50A pulsed discharges.
*Bottom Line*



The results are close and the HB2 and HB4 are almost identical. The HB6 trails by a little but is still a very good battery. The results are close enough that you probably won't see a difference between any of them when vaping.

There is some conjecture that all three might be the same battery, just manufactured for different customers so they have different wraps and model numbers. My HB2's and HB6's are absolutely identical in appearance. My HB4's are a tiny bit different in appearance but only when using a 5x magnifier. They very well could all be the same cell.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...ery_shootout_which_is_the_best_performer_hb2/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

Thanks @Alex
Very interesting

Brings to mind a question I am trying to get the answer to:
What battery gives the most "usable mah" from 4.2V to 3.7V at say an 8 amp load - i.e. 0.5 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)

At 30A - Aspire ICR
At 10A - LG HG2

Sources:

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ch-test-results-which-battery-is-best.689876/

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...bench-test-results-surprising-winners.693870/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/3/16)

My money is on the HB2 if I were in search of a 30A battery.

I only build coils that push between the 8A - 6A range, which makes the LG HG2 Brown turds the best battery where usable mAH is concerned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> At 30A - Aspire ICR
> At 10A - LG HG2
> 
> Sources:
> ...



Thanks @WARMACHINE !
And spot on @DoubleD

I looked at the second link and found the chart from Mooch testing various batteries at 10 amps. In mechanical terms, thats a resistance of about 0.4 ohms. I am normally a bit higher than that but its close enough. Power here is in the region of 45 Watts. 

Here is the chart:




The top two performers in this 10A test are the LG HG2 ("brown turds") and the Samsung 30Q (the newish pink ones)

What I find fascinating is that their "usable mah" to 3.7 volts (where I would take out the batt in my Reo) is only about 540 mah. These are both 3000 mah cells, so if you take out at 3.7V you are only using about one sixth of the total mah! 

Ha! 

Wish there was a battery that could do at least double or triple that...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

